# U.S. to Spain



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

Moving from u.s. to maliga in 2 years,,, what is my first step..


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

What brings you to Malaga? I am not sure if San Francisco is your nearest consulate or not, but you need to see if it is even possible for you to get a visa...

Consulado de España en SanFrancisco 

Non-EU people have a harder time of getting a visa than EU people.
And if you have any luck getting a visa, please come back and tell others about your experience. Many Americans ask about visas here, but few come back to say anything about their experiences later.


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

We got a visa, but we are retired people. It took more than half-a year to get all the necessary papers for the Spanish Consulate in Chicago, but we made it! Have been in Spain for more than half-a year and do not have any plans to go back to the US any time soon. Love it here. There were some inconveniences during the first few weeks, but we got over them and accepted many things with humor. Thanks goodness we don't have to work as there are no jobs! But everything else is almost just as good as we expected to be except that it is even better! And by this I mean great English speaking people who are all around us, and all the activities that we got involved into! We are having great time here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

easy said:


> We got a visa, but we are retired people. It took more than half-a year to get all the necessary papers for the Spanish Consulate in Chicago, but we made it! Have been in Spain for more than half-a year and do not have any plans to go back to the US any time soon. Love it here. There were some inconveniences during the first few weeks, but we got over them and accepted many things with humor. Thanks goodness we don't have to work as there are no jobs! But everything else is almost just as good as we expected to be except that it is even better! And by this I mean great English speaking people who are all around us, and all the activities that we got involved into! We are having great time here.


:welcome:

well done for getting that visa :clap2:


if you are willing - would you let us know the hurdles you had to jump - & specifically if there is a minimum income which they stated to you - different consulates seem to give different figures - if indeed they give a figure at all

sorry if you think I'm being nosey - but it would help future posters & that is the question which seems to be asked the most often


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> well done for getting that visa :clap2:
> 
> ...


We lived not far from the Spanish Consulate, so I could ask lots of questions while getting all the documents. Sometimes I would come to the Consulate and show them the paper and ask if it would work for the visa and they would tell me if it did or not and what else needed. We basically brought all the documents needed for them: rental agreement (corresponded online with the real estate agent and he sent us the original copy after we paid the rent), bank papers, income proof, insurance policy, finger prints that had to be further authorized in Washington, etc. They have a list of all the necessary documents. You have to pay lot of money to make all this done, have lots of patience to go through all the bureaucratic procedures, attention to the details, lots of time on hand to wait when all this is done and all the papers collected.... After that you have to wait when the Spanish authorities approve or don't approve the visa.... I am so glad that all of of this is behind now. And I am still surprised that we managed to go through this ordeal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

easy said:


> We lived not far from the Spanish Consulate, so I could ask lots of questions while getting all the documents. Sometimes I would come to the Consulate and show them the paper and ask if it would work for the visa and they would tell me if it did or not and what else needed. We basically brought all the documents needed for them: rental agreement (corresponded online with the real estate agent and he sent us the original copy after we paid the rent), bank papers, income proof, insurance policy, finger prints that had to be further authorized in Washington, etc. They have a list of all the necessary documents. You have to pay lot of money to make all this done, have lots of patience to go through all the bureaucratic procedures, attention to the details, lots of time on hand to wait when all this is done and all the papers collected.... After that you have to wait when the Spanish authorities approve or don't approve the visa.... I am so glad that all of of this is behind now. And I am still surprised that we managed to go through this ordeal.


yes, I've heard it's expensive & time-consuming - it sounds like it was worth it for you though

so they didn't tell you how much income would be accepted/required?

just that yours is enough ?


that seems to be a recurring theme - new regulations have come in that EU citizens must also prove income before they can get a resident registration certificate - but there is conflicting info as to how much is actually required - & also that local fucionarios will have the power of discretion

all of which is a great help........


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

Well, I don't remember the exact numbers of the required income. But our pensions seem to be enough. I thought that if we only received social security pension it would still be enough to qualify for a retirement visa as life is cheaper in Spain.


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

xabiachica, here is what I found, it answers your question about the required income too:

Residency visa to retire in Spain

This visa allows you to reside in Spain without working or doing any lucrative activities.

Documents to apply: 

2 Application forms dully filled out and signed.
2 photos passport size with a white background. (staple one to each form)
Passport valid for a minimum of one year.
Alien Residence Card (Green-Card) or residence visa valid in USA (except B-1,B-2).
Documents that prove family ties (person/persons who accompany the applicant).
Police Records Certificate from the country (FBI) of origin or place of you residence for the last five years bearing the "Apostille of the Hague Convention" or if the country issuing such document is not part of the "Hague Convention" such documents must be dully legalized.
Original medical certificate typed on doctor´s stationary verifying that the applicant is free from any contagious diseases, this certificate must also certify that the applicant is free of drug addictions and mental illness.
Proof/s that you have sufficient financial means for you (and your accompanying family) during the stay in Spain without the need to work. Pension, retirement income or other income for life, at a minimum rate of $10.000 per year (plus $1.700 per additional person in the family).
Proof of own housing
Valid health/accidental insurance with full international coverage with a minimum coverage of 30,000 €.
A non-refundable visa fee payable to the Spanish Consulate (cash or money order).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

easy said:


> xabiachica, here is what I found, it answers your question about the required income too:
> 
> Residency visa to retire in Spain
> 
> ...


thanks :clap2:

do you have a link to where you found it? Then I can add it to our 'sticky' about visas


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> thanks :clap2:
> 
> do you have a link to where you found it? Then I can add it to our 'sticky' about visas


As I am not a full member, and I was not allowed to post the link. So here it is anyway but with the spaces that you would have to delete:

maec. es / subwebs/ Consulados/ Houston/ es/ MenuPpal/ consulares/ visados/ Paginas/ VisatoRetireinSpain. aspx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

easy said:


> As I am not a full member, and I was not allowed to post the link. So here it is anyway but with the spaces that you would have to delete:


 Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación | Gobierno de España

you probably can now - but just in case it hasn't..............


http://www.maec.es/subwebs/Consulados/Houston/es/MenuPpal/consulares/visados/Paginas/VisatoRetireinSpain.aspx

interesting - that's the first time I've seen a figure quoted -& trust me, I looked _lots!!!_


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Easy, how did you handle renting a place in Spain when you didn't know when you would arrive there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

ratblair said:


> Moving from u.s. to maliga in 2 years,,, what is my first step..


If you don't already know Spanish, then learn as much as you can before coming.

Check south america, the weather is better. 

Figure out what you want to bring with you on the airplane. Shipping your goods if that is your plan should be considered carefully as it can be rather expensive and your electrical goods won't work without adapters.


----------



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you,,, selling everything,, and learning spanish now....


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación | Gobierno de España
> 
> you probably can now - but just in case it hasn't..............
> 
> ...


I noticed that this consulate is in Houston. so....could there be different income requirements for different consulate offices? I remember our discussions of income needed and I remember it was difficult to find at the Spanish Consulate in Chicago's website. maybe by the time I apply for the retirement visa it will be more spelled out? hey, I can hope can't I? 

anyway, this gives me hope!! I appreciate the info.


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

tobyo said:


> I noticed that this consulate is in Houston. so....could there be different income requirements for different consulate offices? I remember our discussions of income needed and I remember it was difficult to find at the Spanish Consulate in Chicago's website. maybe by the time I apply for the retirement visa it will be more spelled out? hey, I can hope can't I?
> 
> anyway, this gives me hope!! I appreciate the info.


Income requirements are the same for all foreigners whether you are Australian or American and whether it is the Houston or Chicago office.


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

skip o said:


> Easy, how did you handle renting a place in Spain when you didn't know when you would arrive there?


That was another hard part. I was lucky to find an agent who was a British living in Spain, who talked to a land lord who agreed to start the rent in 4 or 5 months since the first contact was made. We started the correspondence some time in June-July, paid a two-month deposit directly to their Spanish bank account, and the rental agreement started in November. We were able to come to Spain only in mid-December after receiving the visa. Anyway, it was so complicated that I would not want to go through all this again. We were lucky to meet very friendly British people here. It would be very hard to be among the Spaniards as we don't speak Spanish and they generally don't speak any English here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

easy said:


> Income requirements are the same for all foreigners whether you are Australian or American and whether it is the Houston or Chicago office.


logically yes, & probably in fact, yes


but different consulates give different information, sadly


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

easy said:


> Income requirements are the same for all foreigners whether you are Australian or American and whether it is the Houston or Chicago office.


that is very good news, thanks!!!


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad to see a few Americans on here who got the retirement visa!!


----------



## volosong (Mar 13, 2013)

lbernal said:


> So glad to see a few Americans on here who got the retirement visa!!


Is the retirement visa something that must be obtained from ones home country, outside of Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

volosong said:


> Is the retirement visa something that must be obtained from ones home country, outside of Spain?


yes, you have to apply to the nearest Spanish Consulate to where you live, before leaving for Spain

without a retirement or other kind of 'resident' visa, a non-EU citizen can only stay 90 days out of every 180


----------



## volosong (Mar 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you have to apply to the nearest Spanish Consulate to where you live, before leaving for Spain
> 
> without a retirement or other kind of 'resident' visa, a non-EU citizen can only stay 90 days out of every 180


Thank you. Does make things a bit difficult.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

ratblair said:


> Moving from u.s. to maliga in 2 years,,, what is my first step..


How about you just swap identity with myself and my husband. We lived in Florida for 6 years and loved it. Health and visa problems bought that to a close, but, hey, I'd go back tomorrow.
We are in Murcia, like it.....but.......it's not the same. I like big houses, cars, roads, fridges, washers, dryers, shops, Publix, Kohls, J C Penney, Outback Steakhouse oh I could go on but it's getting boring for people now.


----------



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

*U.S to spain*

That a deal, if we could make it happen. We have a plan to travel in late August for about 10 days. Should we attain a travel agent or just go, we want to look at your area and the Mijas area for retirement in a year and a half.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

ratblair said:


> That a deal, if we could make it happen. We have a plan to travel in late August for about 10 days. Should we attain a travel agent or just go, we want to look at your area and the Mijas area for retirement in a year and a half.


As far as I'm aware, internal flights in Spain are quite pricey. 
The drive down from here to Mijas will be around 4.5 hours so I'd look consider a flight into one area and out of another with a one way car rental. Hmmmm, but, as I'm typing this, I seem to think most US flights centre around Madrid airport, so maybe you might need travel agent advice?


----------

